# alk test



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

so i have this test kit for alkalinity i think it called instent ocean says count the drops till it turns yellow-green then divide by two. ,. but my Q ? . is what should i go by parts per million. or german degrees . english degrees or french degrees .or grains per gallon


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

mEq/L X 2.8 = German Degrees Carbonate Hardness (º*DKH*)


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

awsome lol thanks and what should it be at. my old test ran out and thats all they had for alk


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

9-12


----------

